# Mailman



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hanna hates the mailman. With a passion. She's pretty quiet during the day except for when someone's at the door. Then she does her excited barking thing, which doesn't really bother me that much BC I can send her to her kennel if she is crowding the door. But with the mailman, she really flips out and goes into "I'm going to kill you" mode. Part of the problem is that our door is so noisy - first the outer screen door, and then the solid wood door. There is also a side glass part that goes from top to bottom, so we can clearly see who is standing at the door. The mail goes through a mail slot in the wood door. The problem is that the mailman doesn't just push our mail through the slot, he also then proceeds to wave his hand where Hanna is trying to kill him were it not for the glass, teasing her and sending her into more rage. It doesn't help that he thinks she's so cute while doing this, if she were a large dog I don't think he would think she'd be so cute. 100lbs or 9 lbs, it's not acceptable to me for a dog to behave that way. She's only like that for THIS particular mailman, even seeing him on a walk will make her go from calm and relaxed to lunging and trying to get him. I really wish he didn't tease her and taunt her so much, I doubt he would do that if it were a German Shepard acting the same way. I was thinking of talking to him, but I don't want to offend him. 

Any tips on taming my crazy mailman-hater?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I think you just have to be honest with him and tell him exactly how you feel about him upsetting Hanna. You can be nice about it and still get your message across.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree. Just tell him that you are training her not to bark and go ballistic when he comes and would appreciate it if he just ignored her. I'm sure he will understand. I don't think it's a negative thing and he should not be offended. My Bailey was like that in certain instances and I know how upsetting it can be.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I agree with Sandypaws. 

I would go out of my way to NOT sound accusatory. Don't suggest he is purposely teasing her. Frame your conversation by saying that you're trying to train her to be polite to people coming to the door. Explain that his friendly waving acts as positive reinforcement to a dog, and encourges the unwanted behavior. Let him know that by ignoring her, he will be helping to reverse the behavior.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm really surprised. Most mailmen are quite careful around dogs as it is an occupation hazard. I think people can get into real trouble when the dog bites the mail carrier as they are federal employees.

Anyway, is it possible to have a summit between the two of them. Have them be friends?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with the others... I'd have a polite talk with the mailman. However, it may be too late to repair that relationship. Is there any way you can get her way from the door when the mail will be coming?

I know Missy (with Cash and Jasper) had this problem with Jasper, though he hated ALL mailmen equally.  I think she finally gave up and put up and outside mailbox so the mailman was no longer dropping things though the door. (If I remember correctly, Jasper was in such a freny that he'd then destroy the mail! )


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

What an obnoxious mailman! Zelda LOVES the mailman and gets (quietly) excited when she sees him. And it's because he couldn't care less about her and has completely ignored her from day one. He's kind of a grump. But she still tries to win him over.

If nothing else works, what about switching to a mail box attached to your house and closing up the door slot? Our box is bolted to the wall and has a lock on it.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

We live in a suburb so have a mailbox at the street. Our neighborhood mail person keeps a box of dog biscuits with him all the time. Anytime he sees a dog being walked in the neighborhood he offers them a biscuit if the owner permits. Also if he brings a package to the door he offers or leaves a biscuit. Subsequently, ALL the dogs in the neighborhood LOVE our mailperson!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

I suggest that if an outside mailbox is not something you want to have installed then, ask him to give her treats through the slot. Just one and *no* waving of a hand. Frankly, I think he is out of line to put his hand through the slot into your home. If he gets bitten you can bet you will hear about it. It is also very unfair to your pup to be teased in this manner. Sorry to be so forceful but I really think he is out of line. Linda


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Oreo goes ballistic at the mailman too.

In laws have a mail slot that drops the mail inside the house.

Oreo grabs the mail while the mailman is still holing the mail outside and takes off. 

My mother in law has to chase Oreo down for the mail


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll have to see if I can talk to him. I like the idea of the mailman that brings treats so all the dogs like him. The mail can come at different parts of the day so I can't time it. He doesn't stick his fingers in the mail slot, he waves his hands and fingers through the side glass next to the door as if to say, "Try to get me!" I am surprised too, since mailmen are actually trained to be highly cautious around all dogs, and if a mailman reports a dangerous dog or a dog bite, that can be big trouble for the homeowner. It's good that he doesn't poke through the mail slot or theoretically Hanna could bite him as she's quite athletic and jumps really high for a dog her size.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hav a talk to him. He must have missed part of his dog training session. If you want try treats, you give the treat not him. IF she's too pissed off she won't take it at first maybe. Sometimes management is the best solution.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sigh... I know this problem all too well. Jasper would take the big thick catalogs and rip them I half and bloody them with his teeth. I made the mistake trying to settle him once when it was happening... One last letter came through the door while I was settling him and he actually bit me. I was so freaked felt I failed him. I cried for two hours. We did a lot of training... We solved most of his other problems but not this one. We ended up putting up an outside box. He still goes crazy... But can't hurt himself. Thesis through the door is so invasive to a little watch dog. 

The mailman reinforces their behavior... They come every day... The dog barks and the mail man retreats. So in their mind they have done their job.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy said:


> Sigh... I know this problem all too well. Jasper would take the big thick catalogs and rip them I half and bloody them with his teeth. I made the mistake trying to settle him once when it was happening... One last letter came through the door while I was settling him and he actually bit me. I was so freaked felt I failed him. I cried for two hours. We did a lot of training... We solved most of his other problems but not this one. We ended up putting up an outside box. He still goes crazy... But can't hurt himself. Thesis through the door is so invasive to a little watch dog.
> 
> The mailman reinforces their behavior... They come every day... The dog barks and the mail man retreats. So in their mind they have done their job.


shouldn't laugh but parts are funny. Yeah you were an innocent victim of redirected aggression., nothing to take personal , any dog can bite their loved ones. Like you said management goes a long way sometimes. Yep barking quite often works in their minds, that's why they do it. Great story Missy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok to laugh. I laugh now too... It was 6 years ago. I also am laughing at my horrible spelling and missing words!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> We live in a suburb so have a mailbox at the street. Our neighborhood mail person keeps a box of dog biscuits with him all the time. Anytime he sees a dog being walked in the neighborhood he offers them a biscuit if the owner permits. Also if he brings a package to the door he offers or leaves a biscuit. Subsequently, ALL the dogs in the neighborhood LOVE our mailperson!


Our mail man does this too. I think it's so cute to come home and find a package on the porch with a little dog biscuit sitting on top of it.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

One of the UPS trucks drivers used to drive through the neighborhood, tossing out treats to all the dogs they see. Great for relationships but it trained the dogs to sprint to the road whenever they hear the UPS truck coming. I wasn't thrilled. They stopped doing it but a few of the older dogs are still hopeful for treats.


----------

